# MaraX very long warm up



## Burnzy

Hey.

just thought id start a post see if anyone can help. 
machine working as expected yesterday, switch it on this morning to use, but it took 45/50 mins to be ready (two solid lights) i did nothing, did not touch it - it felt warm enough to use after 30 mins but just continued to flash

spoke to Bella Barista they said that is way too long obviously and want me to try again tomorrow.

any ideas? or have i got a faulty one?

Feeling pretty gutted


----------



## John Yossarian

Burnzy said:


> Hey.
> 
> just thought id start a post see if anyone can help.
> machine working as expected yesterday, switch it on this morning to use, but it took 45/50 mins to be ready (two solid lights) i did nothing, did not touch it - it felt warm enough to use after 30 mins but just continued to flash
> 
> spoke to Bella Barista they said that is way too long obviously and want me to try again tomorrow.
> 
> any ideas? or have i got a faulty one?
> 
> Feeling pretty gutted


 I do not have Mara X but in my case when the machine is heated up the light switches off. Are you saying that when yours is up to the temperatures the lights are on with no blinking?

45 minutes is not too long for a HX machine to be ready, but I agree that you would expect 30 minutes to be enough. Any chance your kitchen was colder today than tomorrow?


----------



## Burnzy

Yeah on MaraX one of the pilot lights flashes as it warms up. 
Its ready to use when both are solid. It worked in expected time frames yesterday. 
No issues with kitchen being cold or anything like that.  im hoping other users just say its normal but im guessing its not, the technician at bella barista said its way too long. 
and i know when i switch it on as i was in a meeting at work, i looked at exact time - and it both lights popped on when i was speaking to BB.


----------



## cengland117

During the warm up what does the steam pressure gauge do?

I assume your water tank has sufficient water throughout this process?


----------



## Burnzy

cengland117 said:


> During the warm up what does the steam pressure gauge do?
> 
> I assume your water tank has sufficient water throughout this process?


 Yep checked water. Pressure stayed very steady just above 1 bar every time i checked


----------



## cengland117

That sounds really similar to the issue I have with mine except mine would tell me temperature had been reached (both lights on constantly) accept the steam pressure wouldn't drop below 1 which of course means the HX water will be too hot if you then pull a shot.

My machine is currently back at BB for an inspection/repair. It is a suspected issue with a solenoid valve that isn't sealing quite right all the time. Sometimes my machine worked fine and others it would take an hour to drop to the correct temperature.


----------



## Burnzy

cengland117 said:


> That sounds really similar to the issue I have with mine except mine would tell me temperature had been reached (both lights on constantly) accept the steam pressure wouldn't drop below 1 which of course means the HX water will be too hot if you then pull a shot.
> 
> My machine is currently back at BB for an inspection/repair. It is a suspected issue with a solenoid valve that isn't sealing quite right all the time. Sometimes my machine worked fine and others it would take an hour to drop to the correct temperature.


 Aw sorry to hear you had issues to, Yeah i suspect this one will be going back too. Pretty deflated as this was a dream purchase for me 😔


----------



## Burnzy

I got a bloody superb coffee from it as well, and it should have been a great moment but sat just worried about the machine. Don't like the thought of having to box it all up and send back 😔


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Burnzy said:


> I got a bloody superb coffee from it as well, and it should have been a great moment but sat just worried about the machine. Don't like the thought of having to box it all up and send back <img alt="A72E3C91-C606-443E-90B4-6EEBE2653B20.thumb.jpeg.ff24a9b51bbcf85f4ba6320c8b25d6f2.jpeg" data-fileid="42096" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_06/A72E3C91-C606-443E-90B4-6EEBE2653B20.thumb.jpeg.ff24a9b51bbcf85f4ba6320c8b25d6f2.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Is the machine on brew or steam priority mode?

Edit: as answered in the other thread, it's in brew priority mode.

OP: can you double check and confirm this is the case?


----------



## DavecUK

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Is the machine on brew or steam priority mode?


 if he says steam, he is going on the ignore list.....


----------



## Burnzy

Yep sorry - yes brew mode to avoid having to flush


----------



## Burnzy

DavecUK said:


> if he says steam, he is going on the ignore list.....


 I can tell I'm petering on the edge with you, because if the whole, 'is it out of water? no its got water, oh its out of water' thing from yesterday. 😂


----------



## DavecUK

Burnzy said:


> I can tell I'm petering on the edge with you, because if the whole, 'is it out of water? no its got water, oh its out of water' thing from yesterday. 😂


 Unless I see a photo with the switch in the right position....it didn't happen!


----------



## Burnzy

Here ya go. 33 minutes. this morning 45 mins. 
it does in on STM and DTM it was really hot by 24 minutes.

No answers from Lelit, they have no idea. Guess it may have to go back. Totally gutted. 






Please excuse washing machine, thats not the Lelit


----------



## Border_all

> 6 minutes ago, Burnzy said:
> 
> Here ya go. 33 minutes. this morning 45 mins.
> it does in on STM and DTM it was really hot by 24 minutes.
> 
> No answers from Lelit, they have no idea. Guess it may have to go back. Totally gutted.


 Have you spoken with Lelit and they can not advise a possible cause. Is 33 mins too long


----------



## Burnzy

Border_all said:


> Have you spoken with Lelit and they can not advise a possible cause. Is 33 mins too long


 Yeah 33 mins is too long, as was 45 this morning. Yeah Lelit have no clue. Its going to have to go back. Think ill have a rethink about this machine. 😔


----------



## Burnzy

Steam pressure never budges no matter what mode i'm in. I think its supposed to lower than that in Brew Priority Mode, and boost when i close the coffee handle. But it does nothing. (I may be wrong on that)


----------



## Border_all

Burnzy said:


> Yeah 33 mins is too long, as was 45 this morning. Yeah Lelit have no clue. Its going to have to go back. Think ill have a rethink about this machine. 😔


 That's a shame after waiting so long hope you sort something soon 👍


----------



## DavecUK

Interesting I watch the video seemed like a bit of a delay before water came out of the group and a funny sound like bubbling hot air for a fraction of a second? I wonder if the thermosyphon is getting air locked, it certainly would account for a very long warm-up time.

I was hoping you would draw water from the group again a short time (30s )later to compare.

To test this, simply lift the lever after you have switched the machine on to draw water through the group. See if it then warms up normally. Keep doing that and if it keeps warming up normally, that's the problem. Although this doesn't solve it, it forms valuable feedback for Lelit and the retailer. I've never had the problem so can't really test it.

Well I suppose I could actually lift the lever into the halfway position, allow the HX to empty a bit and then see what it does on warmup....but no time at the moment


----------



## Burnzy

DavecUK said:


> Interesting I watch the video seemed like a bit of a delay before water came out of the group and a funny sound like bubbling hot air for a fraction of a second? I wonder if the thermosyphon is getting air locked, it certainly would account for a very long warm-up time.
> 
> I was hoping you would draw water from the group again a short time (30s )later to compare.
> 
> To test this, simply lift the lever after you have switched the machine on to draw water through the group. See if it then warms up normally. Keep doing that and if it keeps warming up normally, that's the problem. Although this doesn't solve it, it forms valuable feedback for Lelit and the retailer. I've never had the problem so can't really test it.
> 
> Well I suppose I could actually lift the lever into the halfway position, allow the HX to empty a bit and then see what it does on warmup....but no time at the moment


 Thank you, i genuinely appreciate the input. 
ill give it a go and see what happens but i don't want to delay sending this back for too long if i can help it, as i guess ill have to wait for machine to be fully cooled to get accurate results?


----------



## DavecUK

Probably yeah, just look at that video and listen as well you will hear that funny sound and a slight delay, almost as if the funny sound was air. In a normal HX that wouldn't matter so much but in a machine with a temp sensor in the thermosyphon an airlock could cause a longer than normal warm up time. I'm just guessing though. Mine always worked well when I was watching it...perhaps the uncertainty principle at work...someone talked knowledgeably about that if I remember 

For a lot of the time I just came down at 9 or 9:30 am and it had been on since 8:00 am. On those occasions when I got up early, I never saw anything unusual. it's orth delaying sending it back for a day or so as it's a great machine and you can be very helpful with the feedback. Plus if the problem was common it would be all over the next as they have sold 100s and 100s of machines


----------



## Burnzy

DavecUK said:


> Probably yeah, just look at that video and listen as well you will hear that funny sound and a slight delay, almost as if the funny sound was air. In a normal HX that wouldn't matter so much but in a machine with a temp sensor in the thermosyphon an airlock could cause a longer than normal warm up time. I'm just guessing though. Mine always worked well when I was watching it...perhaps the uncertainty principle at work...someone talked knowledgeably about that if I remember
> 
> For a lot of the time I just came down at 9 or 9:30 am and it had been on since 8:00 am. On those occasions when I got up early, I never saw anything unusual. it's orth delaying sending it back for a day or so as it's a great machine and you can be very helpful with the feedback. Plus if the problem was common it would be all over the next as they have sold 100s and 100s of machines


 Morning Dave

So this morning i thought i would try what you suggested. 
Machine in BPM, switched on and lifted lever to pull some water through. 
50 min warm up till ready, so even longer than the 33 mins yesterday. 
video here






I did pull a fantastic coffee, but sadly this clearly needs to go back.

Thanks for all your help. I will suggest to BB it may be the thermosyphon.


----------



## DavecUK

I actually suspect it's not the thermposyphon now. If you already pulled water through when you switched it on and then let it warm up, theres no way it can be air. It was a long shot because the delay was very small, but that vibe pump does have a slow ramp. So must be something else going on....possibly a bad temperature sensor in the Thermosyphon...not much else it can be.

I think the bubbling sound may simply be a reflection of how hot the system is due to the temp taking so long to settle.

Bummer, must be disappointing but at least you know they have stock now.


----------



## Burnzy

Thank you Dave, appreciate the help. They are picking it up tomorrow, and going to try to fix it i think. 

unpacked the sage DTP (thats depressing)


----------



## DavecUK

Hopefully it will be as quick and easy as perhaps replacing the thermal sensor. 

Lot of machines sold, so hopefully only a few with problems....Lelit have a pretty professional setup for the building of machines. I have some factory photos and was quite impressed. I used some of the production line photos in my Elizabeth review, soon to be published....in MS Sway this time 

P.S. At least you're not on the Ignore list


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

DavecUK said:


> I used some of the production line photos in my Elizabeth review, soon to be published....in MS Sway this time


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Border_all

Burnzy said:


> Thank you Dave, appreciate the help. They are picking it up tomorrow, and going to try to fix it i think.
> 
> unpacked the sage DTP (thats depressing)


 I feel for you unpacking the DTP hope its not for long 👍


----------



## siliconslave

Burnzy said:


> Thank you Dave, appreciate the help. They are picking it up tomorrow, and going to try to fix it i think.
> 
> unpacked the sage DTP (thats depressing)


 Sorry to hear that, but glad its on its way - hopefully back soon!


----------



## Burnzy

Border_all said:


> I feel for you unpacking the DTP hope its not for long 👍


 Yeah it was hard, despite its limitations the DTP has not missed a beat for nearly 5 years now! Incredible little thing for the money.

I just cant get over how stunning the MaraX is - its so hard to send it back. But much like a new car that has issues, ive lost all trust in it now, and it'll take a while to earn it back i think, Kinda hope they just send me a new one, but ill give it one more go.

Anymore issues ill bite the bullet and go Mechanika V Slim and try a more traditional HX


----------



## Jason11

Burnzy said:


> Yeah it was hard, despite its limitations the DTP has not missed a beat for nearly 5 years now! Incredible little thing for the money.
> I just cant get over how stunning the MaraX is - its so hard to send it back. But much like a new car that has issues, ive lost all trust in it now, and it'll take a while to earn it back i think, Kinda hope they just send me a new one, but ill give it one more go.
> Anymore issues ill bite the bullet and go Mechanika V Slim and try a more traditional HX


I feel your pain. Mines going back tomorrow too. Very good looking machine it is and I was really looking forward to the step up from a Gaggia Classic. Hopefully they'll get them sorted though


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Yep, annoying. Let's hope this is the last of your issues and you can enjoy the machine when it's back.

How BB missed this during "bench testing" is beyond me, specially @Jason11's machine, which leaked straight out of the box. They do claim they test each machine, according to their website:

"Yes, we charge for postage and packaging. As far as we know, Bella Barista are the only company that unbox, test, PDI check all coffee machines before dispatch."

From: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/customer-services-faq

As much as I would not look anywhere else as I always had amazing pre and after sales care from Bella Barista, I do understand this can be a very frustrating experience. Let's hope this is it. 🤞


----------



## Burnzy

Yes i saw your leaks Jason, think you are right to send back, rather than fix mate. Hope it gets sorted asap for you.

Yeah i thought they bench tested to MediumRoastSteam. I have asked the next machine is thoroughly tested to avoid anymore espresso related heartache. 
I have to say they have been very good so far, they tried to make me pay for return, but i mentioned it was two days old, and they reassured me they would get it sorted asap!


----------



## Dalerst

Burnzy said:


> they tried to make me pay for return, but i mentioned it was two days old, and they reassured me they would get it sorted asap!


 Sorry to hear the problems your having, I've been looking at upgrading the the same machine but may look at other options now.

With the machine only being 2 days old, have you not insisted on a fully tested replacement rather than have yours repaired? I think I would.


----------



## Burnzy

Dalerst said:


> Sorry to hear the problems your having, I've been looking at upgrading the the same machine but may look at other options now.
> 
> With the machine only being 2 days old, have you not insisted on a fully tested replacement rather than have yours repaired? I think I would.


 Yes i did request id rather a replacement than a fix. I agree, its worrying when considering an upgrade, these are substantial purchases. I do think theres always gonna be a failure rate, just depends how much. Im sure Bella Barista would not stock them anymore if the 1st batch was problematic, so i am hoping i was just unlucky.


----------



## Burnzy

Even the Fed Ex man said "what its up the creek already" 😂


----------



## Jason11

Burnzy said:


> Yes i saw your leaks Jason, think you are right to send back, rather than fix mate. Hope it gets sorted asap for you.


I did try and tighten the fitting after BB ok'd it but it wouldn't tighten and just kept going round and round so the pipe/fitting will need replacing.

With the amount of water it leaked after 45-50 minutes of initial start up I can't believe it would ever have been bench tested as the box it came in looks fine so it's not transit damage.

However I can't fault BB's response and they're getting it picked up tomorrow and promised me a quick turnaround be it a repair or replacement.


----------



## Burnzy

Jason11 said:


> I did try and tighten the fitting after BB ok'd it but it wouldn't tighten and just kept going round and round so the pipe/fitting will need replacing.
> 
> With the amount of water it leaked after 45-50 minutes of initial start up I can't believe it would ever have been bench tested as the box it came in looks fine so it's not transit damage.
> 
> However I can't fault BB's response and they're getting it picked up tomorrow and promised me a quick turnaround be it a repair or replacement.


 Same! They said to me our cases, ie few days old take priority. I did manage to pull a couple of coffees from mine, and what i did get was amazing. So i think we have chose the right machine, we were just unlucky. 👍🏼 Let me know how you get on


----------



## DavecUK

Burnzy said:


> Same! They said to me our cases, ie few days old take priority. I did manage to pull a couple of coffees from mine, and what i did get was amazing. So i think we have chose the right machine, we were just unlucky. 👍🏼 Let me know how you get on


 I hope you guys will be fine. Lelit have sold a hell of a lot of these so you should be back up and enjoying it in no time.


----------



## Jason11

Burnzy said:


> Same! They said to me our cases, ie few days old take priority. I did manage to pull a couple of coffees from mine, and what i did get was amazing. So i think we have chose the right machine, we were just unlucky.  Let me know how you get on


I was pleased with the one shot I managed to pull after the initial start up before I noticed the leak appearing from underneath it. I'm sure we'll have our machines back up and working in no time.


----------



## Burnzy

Jason11 said:


> I was pleased with the one shot I managed to pull after the initial start up before I noticed the leak appearing from underneath it. I'm sure we'll have our machines back up and working in no time.


 Been in regular contact with Lelit Support, they have been very responsive as well. ????????


----------



## Jason11

Burnzy said:


> Been in regular contact with Lelit Support, they have been very responsive as well.


Did they shed any light on what they think the problem may be ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK

Jason11 said:


> Did they shed any light on what they think the problem may be ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 My bet would be a faulty temp sensor in the HX or a bad connection to that sensor...just a guess though.


----------



## Burnzy

Jason11 said:


> Did they shed any light on what they think the problem may be ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 No afraid not, but they were supportive and intrigued


----------



## Burnzy

So l asked lelit what issues they have experienced with the MaraX

heres response if anyone is interested

"

Hi Louis,

the first production batch experienced a problem that we have solved immediately and sent the repair kit to our distributors in case of need: some of the clients that have received the machine sent singularly, have noticed that the water tank coupling chamber was broken and the machine at 1st start was losing water from the tank. Our technicians have changed the position of the pump and inserted a support for the coupling chamber and those cases are working perfectly.

But this is not your case, also your machine is not part of the 1st batch and the described problem has nothing to do with the tank coupling chamber.

This is all I have for now&#8230;

I hope you'll receive your MaraX soon and enjoy your coffee!

Take care! "


----------



## Andrewczy

So I just got my machine yesterday and think I'm running into a similar issue. Didn't realise it this morning cause it went into standby mode. Turned it off and this evening it took more than 45mins to get ready in brew priority mode. Once I flushed some however the lights stopped flashing.

I've powered it off and left it for 2 hours and this time it took 15 mins to get ready. Was wondering what everyones steam pressure is prior to brewing? I've got mine at around 1.2 now

I'm gonna try again tomorrow and see how it goes. It is winter here In Australia but it's only like 10 degrees celcius


----------



## Jason11

Any update with yours yet@Burnzy


----------



## Burnzy

Andrewczy said:


> So I just got my machine yesterday and think I'm running into a similar issue. Didn't realise it this morning cause it went into standby mode. Turned it off and this evening it took more than 45mins to get ready in brew priority mode. Once I flushed some however the lights stopped flashing.
> 
> I've powered it off and left it for 2 hours and this time it took 15 mins to get ready. Was wondering what everyones steam pressure is prior to brewing? I've got mine at around 1.2 now
> 
> I'm gonna try again tomorrow and see how it goes. It is winter here In Australia but it's only like 10 degrees celcius


 Yeah, its a tough one as for accurate testing i let it fully cool each time, and with an e61 thats twice a day before group head is cool enough. From completely cool, i had 50 mins, 33mins, 49 mins.

i also noticed steam pressure did not move at all for me, always at 1.2 i just don't know if thats normal or not? I assumed it brew mode it boosted after shot, but mine never did. 
let it cool right down, start it up and time it. Anything over 28 mins would suggest something not right.


----------



## Burnzy

Jason11 said:


> Any update with yours yet@Burnzy


 Had a dispatch email, i assume its a new machine on the way. I hope its been bench tested as anymore issues ill grab something else. How about you?


----------



## Bicky

Andrewczy said:


> I've powered it off and left it for 2 hours and this time it took 15 mins to get ready. Was wondering what everyones steam pressure is prior to brewing? I've got mine at around 1.2 now


 Are you in brew or steam priority mode? I've never seen a resting steam pressure of 1.2 in brew priority, mine usually sits around just below or above 0.5 bar, depending on what temperature setting I'm using ('0' or 'I'). I've never used temperature setting 'II'.


----------



## Burnzy

Bicky said:


> Are you in brew or steam priority mode? I've never seen a resting steam pressure of 1.2 in brew priority, mine usually sits around just below or above 0.5 bar, depending on what temperature setting I'm using ('0' or 'I'). I've never used temperature setting 'II'.


 I know! In both, same pressure, never moved. 
Machine acted no differently in steam or brew mode. Huge warm up times! Although i assume i have a new machine coming, id love to know what was wrong with it


----------



## Jason11

Burnzy said:


> Had a dispatch email, i assume its a new machine on the way. I hope its been bench tested as anymore issues ill grab something else. How about you?


When did your get picked up ?

Mine got picked up by Fedex friday so will be with BB today. They said they'll do a same day turn around be it repair or replacement so should have it back by Wednesday latest depending on what time they get it back today. I've asked them to fully test the machine before it gets sent back to me.

I'm with you, any problems this time around and I'll send it back for a refund and look at something else.


----------



## Burnzy

Jason11 said:


> When did your get picked up ?


 Thursday


----------



## cengland117

Andrewczy said:


> So I just got my machine yesterday and think I'm running into a similar issue. Didn't realise it this morning cause it went into standby mode. Turned it off and this evening it took more than 45mins to get ready in brew priority mode. Once I flushed some however the lights stopped flashing.
> 
> I've powered it off and left it for 2 hours and this time it took 15 mins to get ready. Was wondering what everyones steam pressure is prior to brewing? I've got mine at around 1.2 now
> 
> I'm gonna try again tomorrow and see how it goes. It is winter here In Australia but it's only like 10 degrees celcius


 If your machine is idling at 1.2 bar in brew priority mode, and the temperature light is on constantly, something is wrong. At 1.2 the brew water will be way too hot. This is the same issue I currently have, and my machine has already been back to BB, returned, and still faulty. I have to pull 250ml through the group to get to a useable brew temp. Weirdly, after doing that and making a coffee, the machine will subsequently work it's way down to the correct idling pressure of 0.5 bar. I think some of the clever electrical wizardry inside is to blame.


----------



## Border_all

cengland117 said:


> If your machine is idling at 1.2 bar in brew priority mode, and the temperature light is on constantly, something is wrong. At 1.2 the brew water will be way too hot. This is the same issue I currently have, and my machine has already been back to BB, returned, and still faulty. I have to pull 250ml through the group to get to a useable brew temp. Weirdly, after doing that and making a coffee, the machine will subsequently work it's way down to the correct idling pressure of 0.5 bar. I think some of the clever electrical wizardry inside is to blame.


 Hi is BB aware that the machine is still faulty after you received it back 250ml sounds like a lot of flushing


----------



## cengland117

Yes, I have informed them but await their response on what they want to do. It's a shame because it was great for 6 weeks and it makes excellent coffee.


----------



## Border_all

I hope it turns out okay for you you must be disappointed


----------



## Burnzy

cengland117 said:


> This is the same issue I currently have, and my machine has already been back to BB, returned, and still faulty.


 This is extremely worrying. I assume there must be 100's of happy MaraX owners somewhere out there? 
If mine is still faulty ill be hand returning it to Bella Barista to discuss options for a different machine.

Sounds like we are all having similar issues though, which I guess is positive as Lelit should be able to figure this out.


----------



## Andrewczy

So I think mine is working alright this morning?

Once more brew priority mode. This time the machine tells me its ready to go by 15mins,however steam pressure is at 2bars or so. Waited for another 15mins before it drops to 0.5 bars.


----------



## Burnzy

Andrewczy said:


> So I think mine is working alright this morning?
> 
> Once more brew priority mode. This time the machine tells me its ready to go by 15mins,however steam pressure is at 2bars or so. Waited for another 15mins before it drops to 0.5 bars.


 Yeah that does not sound right to me - so it said it was ready but actually it wasn't.


----------



## cengland117

Andrewczy said:


> So I think mine is working alright this morning?
> 
> Once more brew priority mode. This time the machine tells me its ready to go by 15mins,however steam pressure is at 2bars or so. Waited for another 15mins before it drops to 0.5 bars.


 That sounds right 👍 I would just keep an eye on it. It doesn't do it all the time with mine.



Burnzy said:


> This is extremely worrying. I assume there must be 100's of happy MaraX owners somewhere out there?
> If mine is still faulty ill be hand returning it to Bella Barista to discuss options for a different machine.
> 
> Sounds like we are all having similar issues though, which I guess is positive as Lelit should be able to figure this out.


 BB said they have sold hundreds and the vast majority seem fine. But there does seem to be a few with these little niggles. I guess it's one of the gambles you take when buying new tech 🤷‍♂️ I trust BB to make it right whatever so I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## Burnzy

Andrewczy said:


> So I think mine is working alright this morning?
> 
> Once more brew priority mode. This time the machine tells me its ready to go by 15mins,however steam pressure is at 2bars or so. Waited for another 15mins before it drops to 0.5 bars.


 Actually, i would have thought you could have used as soon as that ready light came on, as it will only ready once the temperature is correct? I think 😕 ?


----------



## DavecUK

Andrewczy said:


> So I think mine is working alright this morning?
> 
> Once more brew priority mode. This time the machine tells me its ready to go by 15mins,however steam pressure is at 2bars or so. Waited for another 15mins before it drops to 0.5 bars.


 In my review I say 24m I think the light stops flashing when the overheat sequence stops and the group coasts to the PID controlled pressure. It "might" be right at some time betwiin the light not flashing and 24m but my tests found 24m was the correct minimum time to wait. I even preferred waiting 30m.


----------



## Andrewczy

Burnzy said:


> Actually, i would have thought you could have used as soon as that ready light came on, as it will only ready once the temperature is correct? I think 😕 ?
> 
> View attachment 42418


 Interestingly just came across this






So it seems that at 24 mins it shows that it is ready to go although the steam pressure is sitting at 2.5 bars .


----------



## Burnzy

Andrewczy said:


> Interestingly just came across this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems that at 24 mins it shows that it is ready to go although the steam pressure is sitting at 2.5 bars .


 Yeah i think it can be anywhere in these ranges - according to the Advanced Tech Manual.


----------



## Jason11

Burnzy said:


> Yeah i think it can be anywhere in these ranges - according to the Advanced Tech Manual.
> 
> <img alt="8F6198C5-4DB1-4DCC-9A21-BF6EB04EC631.thumb.jpeg.8113f22e1e188f6ed793bd8a3e4952cc.jpeg" data-fileid="42435" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_07/8F6198C5-4DB1-4DCC-9A21-BF6EB04EC631.thumb.jpeg.8113f22e1e188f6ed793bd8a3e4952cc.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Where did you find the advanced tech manual ? Had a quick google but can't find it.

Cheers


----------



## stockportman

DavecUK said:


> Lelit have a pretty professional setup for the building of machines. I have some factory photos and was quite impressed.


 I saw the pics - I was very impressed with the setup.


----------



## Burnzy

Jason11 said:


> Where did you find the advanced tech manual ? Had a quick google but can't find it.
> 
> Cheers


 https://www.home-barista.com/reviews/lelit-marax-review-t63863.html

i found it here at the bottom of this review, under 'draft version of tech manual'

Lelit support told me the finished version layout is still being worked on.


----------



## Jason11

Here's@Burnzy

Fingers crossed you'll be drinking some nice espresso later


----------



## stockportman

More data - I'm on BTP. Most days mine sits below 0.5 bar, sometimes above 1.

There was one day when, after over an hour of being sat with the power on, I came down to make a coffee, and the heating light was on, and the pressure was sat at approx 2.5 bar. Pulled some water through the group, and it seemed to right itself fairly quickly, and I've not seen it since. It intrigued me, hence watching this thread quietly.


----------



## Burnzy

stockportman said:


> More data - I'm on BTP. Most days mine sits below 0.5 bar, sometimes above 1.
> 
> There was one day when, after over an hour of being sat with the power on, I came down to make a coffee, and the heating light was on, and the pressure was sat at approx 2.5 bar. Pulled some water through the group, and it seemed to right itself fairly quickly, and I've not seen it since. It intrigued me, hence watching this thread quietly.


 Yeah - i guess its actually really unclear exactly how this machine should behave? its does need some clarification. I will contact Lelit for some answers.

ill let you know what they say


----------



## DavecUK

With that advanced tech stuff be super careful. I also had it but wouldn't dream of sharing it for a number of reasons. One important one though is, things change, that won't be updated and may well be incorrect now. It's not great that non approved "information" gets circulated on the internet. It was a draft technical document for reviewers. I do my testing first then read that stuff after I have my results. Sometimes what's in it doesn't line up and my review will say something different. e.g. the warm up times in my review are not a rehash of the preliminary draft tech stuff.


----------



## Burnzy

DavecUK said:


> With that advanced tech stuff be super careful. I also had it but wouldn't dream of sharing it for a number of reasons. One important one though is, things change, that won't be updated and may well be incorrect now. It's not great that non approved "information" gets circulated on the internet. It was a draft technical document for reviewers. I do my testing first then read that stuff after I have my results. Sometimes what's in it doesn't line up and my review will say something different. e.g. the warm up times in my review are not a rehash of the preliminary draft tech stuff.


 Yeah, thats true. Lelit kept sending pictures of that advanced tech manual to me, stating things like "as your user manual says" and 'please refer to your manual'" as if i had one in the box! i actually had to remind them they provide a basic 'how to start the machine' manual and nothing else


----------



## DavecUK

Burnzy said:


> Yeah, thats true. Lelit kept sending pictures of that advanced tech manual to me, stating things like "as your user manual says" and 'please refer to your manual'" as if i had one in the box! i actually had to remind them they provide a basic 'how to start the machine' manual and nothing else


 Good job my review was so detailed


----------



## Burnzy

new machine here, start up as expected. In brew mode, temperature on medium setting (1)

Ready to brew within 14 mins. Steam Pressure way up at nearly 3 bars. Although Lelit tell me anywhere between 0 - 3 bars during warm up is fine. Then 0.4 - 2 bars during brew.

fingers crossed this one will be fine, wish all others expecting new machines luck as well. 👍🏼


----------



## Burnzy

So dropped to about 0.5 bars after 30 mins. 
Pulled some water through, and it boosted the steam pressure as you would expect afterwards. the brew light started flashing again as it done this though?
Just watched Daves videos and his did not do this after his shots? Also the water that came out was absolutely piping hot, so i suspect its not cooling it properly.

🤔


----------



## DavecUK

Burnzy said:


> So dropped to about 0.5 bars after 30 mins.
> Pulled some water through, and it boosted the steam pressure as you would expect afterwards. the brew light started flashing again as it done this though?
> Just watched Daves videos and his did not do this after his shots? Also the water that came out was absolutely piping hot, so i suspect its not cooling it properly.
> 
> 🤔


 Sounds about right. The brew light can flash when it's not read for a shot. Check out my temperature test videos. Usually in the videos of mine you see the machine has been on for hours, so it's totally stable and not still sinking heat. Many times a shot won't disturb the equilibrium. I don't take hot water from it and rarely make milk drinks. It's just espressos.

It really sounds fine to me....especially if you are pulling water through after it's just warmed up, I would expect the light to flash as it's heating based on HX and possible external sensor input from the main boiler. In coffee priority it really has to be used as designed. No flushing, walk up and shoot. If you want an early steam boost just crack the wand for a few seconds.


----------



## Burnzy

DavecUK said:


> Sounds about right. The brew light can flash when it's not read for a shot. Check out my temperature test videos. Usually in the videos of mine you see the machine has been on for hours, so it's totally stable and not still sinking heat. Many times a shot won't disturb the equilibrium. I don't take hot water from it and rarely make milk drinks. It's just espressos.
> 
> It really sounds fine to me....especially if you are pulling water through after it's just warmed up, I would expect the light to flash as it's heating based on HX and possible external sensor input from the main boiler. In coffee priority it really has to be used as designed. No flushing, walk up and shoot. If you want an early steam boost just crack the wand for a few seconds.


 Thank you Dave, yeah everything performed as expected, just that flashing light after the shot threw me as never seen that before. I will keep an eye on it. God i hope this one is good, as i love the machine so much!


----------



## Jason11

Glad you're up and running 

Mines being delivered back to me tomorrow so


----------



## Burnzy

Machine worked perfectly this morning!

Not used to the power so im drinking a slightly sour over frothy coffee but loving every second of it!! 😂 ❤


----------



## Dalerst

Good to see your up and running again with a new machine and not yours old one fixed. Good luck 😎


----------

